
How To Sell Private Companies (A Guide) - wiggler00m
https://www.timkeane.org/2018/08/preparation-key-to-successful-private-transactions-especially-in-hot-markets.html
======
wiggler00m
Summary:

    
    
      - Use auction process
      - Clean up financial statements
      - Base offering on market comparables
      - Include data analytics about your customers
      - Plan for probable terms (taxes, witholding of proceeds, exclusivity)
      - Plan for capital requirements 
      - Disclose in layers
      - Seller’s Goals Are Important
      - Check out The Buyer
      - Use Process to Provide Time to Consider Requests
      - Check References and Style

